# AWI Standards in contracts



## windygorge (Dec 6, 2012)

I am sure most of you are aware of the AWI Standards, but I'm sure there are those who don't. Having them in your contracts will protect you from a client who might want things more perfect than is allowed. Yes, allowed. Check it out. It could save your bacon. Plus it protects clients from hacks as well. For a client to say they want it perfect is vague and can be different from one person to the next. (This is an older version)

http://www.woodworkinstitute.com/publications/aws_ed01.asp


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

It is very often noted in the job specs.


----------



## windygorge (Dec 6, 2012)

griz said:


> It is very often noted in the job specs.


I'm willing to bet several guys on here don't know what they are. If a spec is drawn up by an architect then yes. But if it has not been, which will fall under many folks here, there's a good chance they don't know what they are, or do not use them in a contract. It will be interesting to find out.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I started using a spec book on homes years ago. Most of the work was done by clients, providing info on what they wanted. It made bidding an equal playing field as there was not much left to the imagination.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

For AWI or similar specs to be meaningful, you need a client or architect who can and will actually pay attention. Otherwise you lose the job to the guy with the spec that looks like this: "Kitchen, shaker, white".

Most jobs are in between.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Using an AWI certified millwork contractor goes a long way as well to seeing that the specs will be met.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

So whats the wording in everyones contract?


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

The upgraded cost for solid core doors is not worth the certificate


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

We are AWI certified, it's on most of our blueprints that all Millwork must meet AWI standards, actually makes it easier because everyone has to use the same type of material for the most part


----------

